# How can I "deaden" a loco?



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's another newbie question......
I have a perfectly good running Model Power diesel that I want to set on a siding of my DC layout just for "show". But, since it's "live", when I try to run another loco on the same track there's not enough power. Seems like the Model Power drains off too much or something like that.
Is it possible to disconnect the power internally on that Model Power loco to "deaden" it so that it doesn't affect the other loco on the same track?
I've not taken the shell off to see if there is a simple wire that is easy to disconnect.
Help!
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Set the siding up on a separate power block and turn off the voltage to that block.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Or if you want it to be permanantly deadened?! You can disconnect the truck pickups from the motor and leave the headlight connected so you have a headlight. You can also remove some of the gears from the trucks to turn it into a dummy engine with a headlight so it looks like it is working but is really just getting pushed.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Scott presented the most logical suggestion, Deaden the track under the loco not deaden the loco. Use a simple SPST switch and a gap in one rail to cut power to the siding.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well now where is all the adventure & fun in that?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

There was a really cool Dual control DC Controller up for grabs on the RAOK thread recently.  That and a little wiring and you can have 2 blocks and not have to disable the other Engine.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Another cool way to do it, and using a little from all the good suggestions given here, is to seperately wire that piece of track to a seperate little $25 transformer. Remove the gears from the trucks. Set the engine on the track and turn the transformer up. What you'll have is what will look and sound very simular to a real diesel engine sitting there ideling. 

The light will be shining and it will look and sound very convincing. If the transformer is turned up too much, the engine will emit a toylike whinning noise, and you don't want that. If it's turned down too low, you won't be able to hear it, and you surely don't want that either. So play with the transformer a bit to get it just right. This looks especially convincing like at a siding in a yard. Maybe also have two or three guys standing out next to it talking. 

I once had a layout that I had done this with. The funny thing about it is that those that saw the layout never said any thing about the mountains, the tunnels or the bridges or anything else that I had worked on a lot and was really proud of. Instead, everyone would always comment on that engine sitting there idling along with the two figures standing next to it talking. They all thought it was great. Go figure. But then again, it did sound and look real. Anyway, just a suggestion.

Routerman


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Many thanks, fellas, for all your cool suggestions 
As stated, this siding is just for "show". My super-simple layout is not a "working train" layout like most of yours with car switching, etc., so cutting the power to that short section off the main line would probably be the easiest solution. I'm using Bachmann EZ track and have several spare pieces so cutting one is no big deal.
I also like the idea of taking out the gears so the loco appears to be idleing on the siding. I've not messed with anything inside a loco yet, so that may be a little over the top for me, but I'm willing to give it a shot. :thumbsup:
Anywho, thanks again for the input. 
Bob


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> Or if you want it to be permanantly deadened?! You can disconnect the truck pickups from the motor and leave the headlight connected so you have a headlight. You can also remove some of the gears from the trucks to turn it into a dummy engine with a headlight so it looks like it is working but is really just getting pushed.


I might have to try that with my GP38.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> I might have to try that with my GP38.


I have done it on all the older locomotives I have that the motors are to far gone in. Just yank the motor right out and take out maybe say two gears in each powered truck and you get a free rolling dummy engine for free. Don't tell anyone this but it helps add a longer life to the engines:laugh:

Bachmann also did this exact same thing for the dummy units that came with the silver streak train sets except they went a step further and removed the PCB board as well


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

I did that awhile ago to a old F unit. Worked out pretty good.


----------

